# Suns sign Barnes



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.azcentral.com/sports/suns/articles/2008/07/20/20080720barnes.html



> Free-agent forward Matt Barnes is scheduled to arrive in Phoenix Monday, expecting to sign a one-year veteran's minimum deal with the Suns after completing a physical.
> 
> Barnes, 28, spent the last two seasons mostly in a reserve role with the Golden State Warriors. He collected a career-best 9.8 points and 4.6 rebounds in 2007. Last year, he averaged 6.7 points and 4.4 rebounds in 19.4 minutes.
> 
> "He's very athletic, he handles the ball well and he's a good 3-point shooter," Suns general manager Steve Kerr said. "I like that he has played in big games. He had a great playoff run a couple years ago with Golden State. He gives us a lot of depth. I think he's perfect for us."


For Min. contract that is a great pickup.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Suns near deal with Barnes*

Oh, awesome. This is a pleasant surprise. I was hoping they'd go after him last yr.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Suns near deal with Barnes*

For the minimum, thats an amazing pick up.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: Suns near deal with Barnes*

Shat!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Suns near deal with Barnes*

Yeah, solid signing, as everyone has said. They still need another outside shooter and a veteran big man, IMO.

Maybe they bring Skinner back and sign Bostjan Nachbar with part of the MLE?

PG: Steve Nash...Leandro Barbosa...D.J. Strawberry
SG: Raja Bell...Matt Barnes
SF: Grant Hill...Bostjan Nachbar...Alando Tucker
PF: Amare Stoudemire...Boris Diaw
C: Shaquille O'Neal...Robin Lopez...Brian Skinner


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Suns near deal with Barnes*

^ I must say sir, you've done a great job doing depth charts on here this summer. :wink:

Good move by the Suns.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Suns near deal with Barnes*

It's unlikely they use parts of the MLE on anyone unless they can get Dragic over. Skinner might end up getting resigned though for the min. I wouldn't be surprised if Barbosa did get traded eventually. Kerr doesn't think of him as a PG. 

It'd probably look more like this as of right now..though I do think we'll see a lot more of DJ and Tucker this yr. Well, at least DJ, if anything. 

PG: Steve Nash...Leandro Barbosa...D.J. Strawberry
SG: Raja Bell...Leandro Barbosa...D.J. Strawberry
SF: Grant Hill... Matt Barnes...Alando Tucker
PF: Amare Stoudemire...Boris Diaw
C: Shaquille O'Neal...Robin Lopez...Brian Skinner


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: Suns near deal with Barnes*

Lucky... Especially at that price. He'll do great for you guys.

Looks like the Celtics have no good options for a backup SF anymore. I'm pissed.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: Suns near deal with Barnes*

so pissed off right now...



good pick up for you guys, and at a bargain


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

*Re: Suns near deal with Barnes*

This is a good signing. Can Lopez play any PF? I would like to bring Skinner back, but with 3 Cs, that seems like pointless for Skinner, playing 5 mins per game if we assume that Lopez comes in for Shaq and Diaw for Amare.


----------



## Filo.Kid (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Suns near deal with Barnes*

With Shaq and Amare's tendencies to pick up fouls, I think Skinner is still a necessity.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Suns near deal with Barnes*



bircan said:


> This is a good signing. Can Lopez play any PF? I would like to bring Skinner back, but with 3 Cs, that seems like pointless for Skinner, playing 5 mins per game if we assume that Lopez comes in for Shaq and Diaw for Amare.


I've heard recently they've become concerned about Shaq staying healthy for a full season (not that anything happened) and are wanting to bring him back. Not sure if that changed with this signing though.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: Suns near deal with Barnes*

I had no idea Phoenix needed to add 3 players to meet the minimum.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: Suns near deal with Barnes*

Good signing for the Suns, especially at that price. Barnes is Marion-lite (sort of) and he's going to provide depth on the wings and up front. Better yet, he's still relatively young. Don't see any negatives with this one.


----------



## The Hedo Show (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Suns near deal with Barnes*

Matt Barnes is a poor mans Shawn Marion. With that said, good signing nonetheless.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Suns near deal with Barnes*

The Suns finally make the requisite offseason "Good player for a vet minimum" pick up, and it's someone that's not over the hill no less!

I love Matt Barnes' game, it fits in perfectly with the Suns style. He's a good defender, active on offense and defense, and he can hit threes.

I'm still hoping Alando Tucker and DJ get minutes though. I desperately want the Suns staff to develop them because they both look like they could be solid NBA players.


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: Suns near deal with Barnes*

Pleasant surprise indeed. For the vet minimun, what a deal.


----------



## The Hedo Show (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Suns near deal with Barnes*

Matt Barnes will be playing for a bigger contract this year, and will try to higher his stock, much like Tim Thomas did a few years back. I expect a BIG year outta him.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

It's official

link


> The sixth-year NBA veteran signed for the league’s veteran minimum contract ($1.2 million, about $400,000 of which is paid by league funds) and will immediately step into the rotation as either a starter or bench player on the wing. He will be in Phoenix to take his physical on Monday morning and is expected to finalize his deal afterward.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Shaun Livingston and Brian Skinner up next!


----------



## The Hedo Show (Mar 31, 2008)

Nash, Livingston
Bell, Barbosa
Hill, Barnes
Amare, Diaw
Shaq, Lopez/Skinner

damn... that could be a legit 10 man rotation.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Lopez is still not a rotation player. Nor are Strawberry or Tucker. The Suns now have 8 men in their rotation and hopefully they can sign some good players


----------



## The Hedo Show (Mar 31, 2008)

IceMan23and3 said:


> Lopez is still not a rotation player. Nor are Strawberry or Tucker. The Suns now have 8 men in their rotation and hopefully they can sign some good players


i think lopez is a rotation player. given the fact hes 7 foot, and can block shots, i think he will make the rotation. Now if we can get Dragic over, we wont need Livingston. Be curious to see what happens.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

DJ and Lopez should be in the rotation based on what's been said. They drafted him specifically to play behind Shaq and help with defense and give energy off the bench. They've also stated many times they think he can help with his pick n roll D. DJ played well in limited time last yr and judging by some of their comments again, he'll get more. Whether Tucker is, that's another story. 

Kerr and Porter want to expand the rotation and probably cut mins off the starters a bit. Especially, Nash, who they want to play less games this yr.

Also, don't rule out Barbosa getting traded eventually.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Barbosa can be traded and may well be traded, but I don't think it will be until around the trade deadline. 

Lopez did okay and that was against guys that are around 8-12 from the bench during summer league. Granted they'll play against the other team's bench, but I expect much from him this season, maybe in a couple of seasons....


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

It would be disappointing to not see DJ get at least some consistent minutes. Lopez should get a small amount too. Perhaps we cut Nash's minutes by using DJ more? It can't hurt anyway with passers like Diaw, Shaq, Hill on the floor. 

I also think that given the right players around him, we can still utilise Barbosa effectively. Same goes for Diaw. But we will have to see just how Porter uses our players and the rotation he implements, and also if we can get a fair return. 

Bring back Skinner too. I'm not sure about Livingston's status, but him or a vet like Cassell should be solid. Again, I'll prefer the experience of Sam-I-Am, and sure he's old but so is Nash and Shaq, so we do have to maintain very aggressive in the pursuit of a Championship in the Nash-Shaq era.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

This is great insurance for Hill, especially considering that last year was the best we could possibly hope to expect from him injury wise, and he was still hurt when it counted.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

Definitely good insurance for Hill, but also for Raja. Hopefully Barnes can create some noise with this opportunity, as I see Raja, Hill and Barbosa recieving slightly less playing time (due to health/age with Bell and Hill, and size issues with Barbosa - perhaps). Like most players who joined the Suns after Nash, his efficiency should take a hike.


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

I preferred Artest, but still a good signing.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Sunsfan81 said:


> I preferred Artest, but still a good signing.


Well, at least he's going on to a team that has the exact same player in Battier.


----------

